# paint your gun?



## embatp (Aug 7, 2008)

hey guys/gals...was on ar15.com and someone started a thread on painting their guns (camo etc.)

anybody on here do that to their favorite firearm? 

how about pics and tips on how you did it?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 7, 2008)

Why would someone want to spray paint a $1,000 rifle?  If you did decided to paint a gun the resale value goes way down.  If it where me I would have the gun dipped.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 7, 2008)

Saw a couple guys years back with some painted up deer rifles in the floorboard of their truck. Talking with them an upon closer inspection they turned out to be BARs with 10X Leupolds on top! Homemade Krylon spray paintjob BTW. Looked like trash! 600 dollar gun, 350-450 dollar scope, $2.25 Krylon= Priceless. What a waste.


----------



## pnome (Aug 7, 2008)

Are you referring to Duracoat or just some old spray paint?

I've read good reviews about the Duracoat stuff.  They sell a package that you can paint 4 guns with.   Never used it myself though.


----------



## red tail (Aug 7, 2008)

Why?  Their are several better options that will not look like crap.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 7, 2008)

I owuld never paint an AR.  They are parkerized already and all you will do is ruin the value.  

Additionally, I personally would never paint a firearm.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 7, 2008)

I have painted a few.  Here's a thread about one.  
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=125311

I like the basic cheap flat paints because I can take the paint off with a little goof-off and not hurt the gun's finish.  I like to paint them because it helps protect the gun from scratches and rust plus makes it harder to see me in the woods.  Sure some people might not like it, but it is not some show piece, it is a tool.


----------



## Luke_M (Aug 7, 2008)

pnome said:


> Are you referring to Duracoat or just some old spray paint?
> 
> I've read good reviews about the Duracoat stuff.  They sell a package that you can paint 4 guns with.   Never used it myself though.



I've Duracoated several guns, if you take the time to do it and do it right, Duracoat is a great option.  Here is my Springfield Widebody.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I got into duracoat, when I had someone price spraying a slide for me.  He quoted me $100 to spray the slide that I had already prepped.  The only trouble that I have found with Duracoat is, some people don't take the time to prep the gun as they should, and in such case it will not bond.  I have an officer's model that I picked up a few weeks back that has the Duracoat flaking off now, and it's nothing more than failing to prep the weapon.

Some other projects:


----------



## BookHound (Aug 7, 2008)

I paint the ARs I use the most and the hardest.  The camo breaks up the pattern when I use the weapon for hunting and by using a lighter color of paint the gun stays much cooler in the hot sun.  Don't believe me?  Go lay your black AR in the direct sun today for about 20 minutes.  Lay an aluminum USGI magazine down in the sun too.  Now, after that 20 minutes go pick that rifle and magazine up and tell me they are comfortable to hold.

Guns are tools and nothing more to me.  I don't paint all my weapons but don't hesitate to paint something I've decided I like and plan to keep.  I also only paint them if it serves a practical purpose.   

I use Krylon paint because it is easiest and cheapest.  It is semi-permanent.  Spraying a clear coat over the finished product makes the paint job more durable and more like the permanent paint you get with a bake-on Duracoat.  By not using the clear coat I also can easily touch up a paint job or even strip the paint completely using brake cleaner and 30 minutes or so of scrubbing with some rags and small brushes.  

Another guy in another thread asked questions about how to paint a firearm and was worried about screwing up the job.  So, I took a rifle out of the safe and painted it for him.  This is what I posted for that gentleman...

Krylon paint:





Host rifle (short barrel AR15):





First thing I do is degrease using brake cleaner purchased for a couple bucks at Autozone.





It dries pretty quickly.  I used the drying time to go grab some leaves and branches for the painting.





I then prepared the foliage for use by thinning it out a bit and making one side where it could lay flat on the rifle.





Dry off the rifle with a clean rag.





Apply the base.  I used a dark OD.  As I spray other colors with the foliage covering parts of the rifle only the parts not covered by foliage get the next layer/color of paint.  So, if you want a lighter overall color, you might want to start dark and use only a little of "template" foliage.  Make sense?  You want to hold the can 8-10 inches from the surface and keep your hand moving.  I spray in short bursts.  This helps avoid thick areas of paint or running.





My base OD color.





I wanted a lighter colored rifle, so I didn't apply a lot of "template" foliage.  





After the tan applied:





I then used some larger leaves and dusted some brown.  I used very short bursts and kept the can moving pretty fast.  I didn't want the exposed areas to be entirely brown; just wanted a "dusting".





Finished paint job:





If I wanted I could also apply a clear coat on top of this, but I just don't ever bother.  I actually like knowing if I decide I don't like the paint job or want to change it, it is easy to do.

Hope this helps you in some way.

Mark


----------



## camoman1 (Aug 7, 2008)

*camoyourgun.com*

Do not use spray paint on your gun , this will not only make the value dropp but you could damage it also .
I camouflage guns and apply graphics to custom guns.
If you are going to paint your gun yourself , you need to clean it with dawn - to remove any oil onthe outside of the gun . then blow it dry , take it apart and protect the parts with tape and cosmoline and rubber plugs .
I can camo your gun and you will never need to oil the outside of it again .
www.camoyourgun.com


----------



## red tail (Aug 7, 2008)

I have to take back my statment that spray paint would look like crap and say that bookhounds rifle looks good. From reading some of his other post he seems to know what he is talking about when it comes to AR's.  Good luck with whatever you deside. After all it is yours and you live with it not everyone else. 

Shawn


----------



## BookHound (Aug 7, 2008)

camoman1 said:


> Do not use spray paint on your gun , this will not only make the value dropp but you could damage it also .



Um, damage it how?  How will Krylon or similar paint damage a firearm?  

Mark


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 7, 2008)

BookHound said:


> Um, damage it how?  How will Krylon or similar paint damage a firearm?
> 
> Mark



I will give you $450 for the whole rifle since its broken.   

That paint looks good Book.  Check your email too.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 7, 2008)

camoman1 said:


> Do not use spray paint on your gun , this will not only make the value dropp but you could damage it also .


Have to disagree with you there camoman.  I have camo'ed 4 guns although I never 
could get the guts to camo one of my AR's like bookhound.  3 of them were stripped 
back down and later sold with no value drop.  This one was camoed and then stripped 
back to black with no problem.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 7, 2008)

I paint what I hunt with if needed. I paint my deer gun, and my duck gun. I don't paint my quail gun because theres no need. I paint my bow. Big deal, its a tool. If its a show piece, I'm not going to carry it hunting anyway! I have paddled my boat with my shotgun. The out side looks like crap, the inside, you can eat off of!  My deer rifle looks like crap, but still shoots 3 in less than a 1/2 inch at 100yds, and has droped more than one deer at over 400 yds.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's my SKS painted with Duplicolor 500 degree Engine Paint w/ Ceramic resins. It seems to be a very tough paint for a cheap rattle can.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=214944

The color is called Cast Coat Iron and looks like gun metal in natural light, but under the bright camera flash it seems like it's glittery.

















Here's a MOSIN I did with the same can of Duplicolor


----------



## VHinch (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the Duracoat option as well.  Here is a recent project of mine. 

Before-





After-





Obviously I did some other work as well, but the finish is all Duracoat.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Aug 7, 2008)

Umm still shoots MOA groups...and u cant see it 

Base coat is OD durocoat..rest is rattle can


----------



## embatp (Aug 7, 2008)

*yes!*

thats what im talking about!!!!  keep'em coming...


----------



## EMC-GUN (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow! I am impressed by some of the "paintjobs". Good job guys!


----------



## embatp (Aug 7, 2008)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 7, 2008)

Parkerizing and Duracoat on a Sig P230


----------



## embatp (Aug 8, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Elkbane (Aug 8, 2008)

Why would anybody shoot an unpainted gun?



















Elkbane


----------



## embatp (Aug 8, 2008)

*nice*

sweet rigs


----------



## Xzuatl (Aug 8, 2008)

How about paint and bondo?


----------



## embatp (Aug 8, 2008)

*ttt*

very nice...keep em coming..

and how about some tips and advice for those looking to do it ourselves?


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 8, 2008)

This guy did a nice job on his shotgun and provided a tutorial.  The shotgun looks fantastic to me.

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?t=36000


----------



## embatp (Aug 8, 2008)

*thanks*

that was a great link....anybody else?


----------



## VHinch (Aug 8, 2008)

embatp said:


> very nice...keep em coming..
> 
> and how about some tips and advice for those looking to do it ourselves?



BookHound's post above is about as step by step as you can get.


----------



## BookHound (Aug 8, 2008)

Man, that shotgun looks really awesome.  He put a lot more effort into it than I'm willing.  LOL.  Hats off to the man.  He has tallent.

Of course, since it wasn't applied by a "professional" he just damaged his gun and decreased the value to nil.  

Mark


----------



## embatp (Aug 8, 2008)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## brimart (Aug 9, 2008)

Don't think I would ever do it, but very nice work guys and gals!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Aug 10, 2008)

I know I'm opening a can of worms here and am  bearing my very soul to a lot of criticism. 

Ya know recently I had a change of heart about firearms.  They are a tool and nothing more.  Too many people place too much value on what they think what their wares are worth.  I looked into trading my like new Glock 23 for a model 29 in 10mm.  The guy at the gunshop said the 23 was only worth $275.00.  I originally paid $550.00 for the 23.  Well I am beginning to believe a firearm is like anything else you buy, once they are bought they are used and are only a valued as a tool.  I know if I take it to a gun show I could possibly get a more fair price for the pistol.  I now have a hard time trusting gun dealers.  I understand that capitalism is at work here but gees only $275.00 if you want my business don't try to stick it to me I will raise the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- flag every time.  So, if you want to personalize it to your liking go for it.  Some of these are very well done.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 10, 2008)

I did all that tape, gun sock, removable paint, more tape, new gun socks and all that crap until I just got fed up with it. 

Tape wears and get's shiny. It get's stuck too well if you leave it on too long. Removable paint, well it removes it's self. 

All that and then you just have a bigger job getting stuff off that you are going to want right back on the next time you get it out of the safe. It all just started to seem kind of silly and half azz like a woman that can't make up her mind. 

"Do ya want to hunt with this or not? Use it or sit around and look at it?"

After that day I've never "camoed" something more than once. If I'm gonna hunt with it, then I get it the way I want it to be to hunt with it. 

I'll take a painted Bubba gun that get's the killing job done over a prissy fickle Bubbette that doesn't know what it's job is any day.


----------



## Back2class (Aug 10, 2008)

I would never paint a gun with duracoat, epoxy or any other paint for cosmetic reasons. I have never seen a gun in my life that I viewed as "improved looking" with paint.  Now if it needs to be done for a hunt then OK, it is a better tool for it. But for cosmetic reasons...to me it just screams BUBBAed.  NO THANKS! Kind of like painting leather, you can do it and it will change the color but it looks wrong. And just like leather it looks great new or worn..but just bad painted. At least to me but whatever you like is completely up to you.


----------



## Luke_M (Aug 11, 2008)

Back2class said:


> I would never paint a gun with duracoat, epoxy or any other paint for cosmetic reasons. I have never seen a gun in my life that I viewed as "improved looking" with paint.  Now if it needs to be done for a hunt then OK, it is a better tool for it. But for cosmetic reasons...to me it just screams BUBBAed.  NO THANKS! Kind of like painting leather, you can do it and it will change the color but it looks wrong. And just like leather it looks great new or worn..but just bad painted. At least to me but whatever you like is completely up to you.



You just haven't seen it done right.  I've Duracoated several of mine and all looked better than the stock finish.  Most are comparable to Para's Paracoat, so it is at least as good as factory finish.  Duracoat fairs better against the weather and sweat than most factory finishes, and if you do drop it down a cliff and scuff it up, you can always take it down and redo it.  Won't do that with a factory finish.


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 11, 2008)

When I was a Scout/Sniper in the Marine Corps, we painted our own M40A1's to suit our terrain.  If you're going to be using it in a myriad of areas, or during different seasons in the same area, then DIY is the way to go.  You can change it whenever needed for a few bucks.  It gets scuffed or worn, you can touch it up easily.  I can't begin to count how many times I painted my stick in 6 years.  Every time we painted we would strip the rifle back down to "stock" and start over.  In all those times, I have never seen a rifle, stock, or optics damaged in any way, shape or form.  I'm sure that, like everything else, if done improperly you could damage the firearm.  But an improperly applied high-dollar finish could damage the weapon as well.

It don't have to look pretty (unless it's just a safe queen), it just have to get the job done.  The more meticulous you get, and the more definition you add, the less effective the camo will probably be.

The high-dollar finishes are great stuff, and look fantastic, but whatever camo pattern you pay to have put on is what you're stuck with.  If you need to change it, it's either Krylon or another $275 - $450 on the table.

The high-dollar finishes are definitely more durable, however, and look great.  If done properly, and with the right materials, they can enhance the value of your rifle.

Here's the best step-by-step I have ever seen for painting your stick.  Nice pics to accompany it as well:  http://www.gunnersgear.com/graces_camo/armory_cammo.htm


----------

